

What WordPress 4.x Could Be - renownedmedia
http://thomashunter.name/blog/what-wordpress-4-could-be/

======
kodablah
Mustache may be too limiting for designers, and a custom template language may
represent an annoying learning curve. How about Twig which is well adopted
within the community?

(after a Google search, it appears people have done this integration already)

------
rprasad
That was a really dumb idea. Kill off thousand's of themes and anger millions
of developers and end users, just for the sake of having cleaner, "purer"
code?

Better idea: fork Wordpress into something called TemplatePress, implement a
templating engine which does not allow for arbitrary php code in themes, and
see how well people like it. Chances are it will be dead within a year--
people choose Wordpress because it is easy to modify it to their own needs.
They don't care about maintainability or cleanliness or portability.

~~~
renownedmedia
From the article:

Existing Themes

The biggest asset of WordPress is the large number of themes and plugins
available for it. Of course, by switching to a templating language such as
Mustache, the existing repository of PHP based themes are no longer valid. To
take care of this, Automattic (the company behind WordPress) could bundle a
plugin with WordPress 4.x that allows loading of old templates, which would be
disabled by default. Keeping that code out of core would help keep the overall
project more manageable and secure.

~~~
rprasad
Yes, I read the article. Pushing basic functionality to a plugin is not a
solution, as themes would still need to be rewritten to use the plugin.

Putting basic functionality in a plugin works with RoR because developers are
used to it, but it is guaranteed to break if attempted with WordPress.

